# Anyone Got Pix?



## QiGongGuy (Jun 7, 2007)

I had seven orchids...now I have five LOL. One got eaten by Mei, the biggest, and the other had a bad fly or something 'cause it started to wrot(?) Anyways I was wondering if anyone could post some pix to give me ideas so I can get them out of their homemade ventilated zip lock containers. Thanks!


----------



## Rick (Jun 7, 2007)

32 oz cup. Works great and I use them.


----------



## QiGongGuy (Jun 7, 2007)

I want to go 4 a little more exotic look.... anyone got a creative, exotic setup?


----------



## Rick (Jun 7, 2007)

Glass aquarium with some plants?


----------

